# Nikon D90 RAW files.



## GFK (May 12, 2010)

I just bought a Nikon D90, my first DSLR. I cannot open the Nikon RAW files in Photoshop Elements or with Windows 7 Live Photo Gallery. I also tried IrfanView, without success. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Garbz (May 12, 2010)

Go to Adobe's website and download Adobe CameraRAW for your version of elements.

Go to google and search for "windows 7 d90 codec"


----------



## GFK (May 12, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Go to Adobe's website and download Adobe CameraRAW for your version of elements.
> 
> Go to google and search for "windows 7 d90 codec"


 
I couldn't find the Adobe CameraRAW for my version of Elements, which I think is too old. However, I downloaded the Windows 7 Codec D90 from the MS website, which although DID NOT work with Windows Live Photo gallery, it did enable IrfanView to open the Nikon RAW files. Many thanks.


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2010)

... Sorry I thought that was Windows Picture and Fax Viewer. This codec enables windows picture and fax viewer, previews, etc. I'm very surprised that it made irfanview work though...

Also what version of elements are you using? It is true that some are just too old. There's a free opensource alternative to CameraRAW called UFRAW. It's not quite as polished in the interface but it's quite capable.


----------



## GFK (May 14, 2010)

The Elements I am using must be more than five years old, so its probably totally incomptaible. I'll use IrfanView for the time being and maybe install UFRAW later. Would it offer any extra features compared to IrfanView?


----------



## Garbz (May 14, 2010)

Irfanview is an image viewer. UFRAW is a RAW processor, like Adobe CameraRAW or Lightroom. It's soul purpose is to edit a RAW file and produce a normal JPEG / TIFF or something, or export to another program for editing.

Irfanview and UFRAW should compliment each other and not be compared. I personally use Lightroom for my RAW work but also have ACDSee Pro 2 as my image viewer. Again two programs with different purposes.


----------



## GFK (May 14, 2010)

Garbz, many thanks for excellent and very helpful info. The mist is now starting to clear. On the Nikon D90 I have the options of shooting with RAW, RAW+JPEG Fine or just JPEG Fine an so on. What is the advantage of shooting RAW as opposed to the other two options?


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2010)

Visit www.wikipedia.org and enter "RAW image format".


----------



## Garbz (May 14, 2010)

Exactly.

If you have some time have a read of this: Why Raw -- Part I

It'll change your life


----------



## GFK (May 15, 2010)

Thanks you two. I am reading both websites; its almost as complicated as printing Cibachrome! Good old days.


----------



## AlexL (May 17, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If you have some time have a read of this: Why Raw -- Part I
> 
> It'll change your life



Thanks Garbz, the article was very informative!!!!


----------



## desertdave (May 27, 2010)

Dude...use the gimp. It works awsome Just google gimp and the download is free,


----------



## hejeva (Jun 21, 2010)

Another photo organizer you could try is ACDSee 3.0.  It supports viewing & processing of Nikon D90 RAW images.   There is a 30 day trial so you can try it for free.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 21, 2010)

GFK said:


> Thanks you two. I am reading both websites; its almost as complicated as printing Cibachrome! Good old days.



More. Then again it'll all fall into place with an updated edit program, your camera will have raw conversion software included, its NX VIEW, or something like that on the disc, pretty basic but does work. H


----------

